# Party Menu 2013



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I did a search and couldn't find one started for this year yet. I'd like to get mine decided early so I can buy the non-perishables. 

So... anyone have any menu plans for this year yet?

I'm doing a Stephen King Themed party with a Carrie focus for the living/dining room which includes where the food will be. Any ideas for Stephen King themed food? What about prom food?

I am definitely okay with doing food themed with ANY Stephen King project, not just Carrie. 

The only thing I can remember that they served at my proms were chocolate covered strawberries and of course punch. 

Would love to here your menus and any suggestions!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm having a haunted harvest bonfire this year. My menu will consist of chili and all the fixings, mac n' cheese baked in a pumpkin, and guests will be able to roast wieners over the fire. I'll also have caramelized onion dip and pumpkin pie spiced cashews. For the dessert display, I'm making monster peanut butter cookies, butterscotch pecan oatmeal cookies, s'mores bites, orange creamsicle and oreo cake balls, and caramel apples. There will also be a pumpkin keg of beer and then warm caramel apple cider & pumpkin spice lattes for when the sun sets and it gets chilly  

Hmm, prom type food....that's kinda tricky. I just did a search on Pinterest, but not much came up. Meatballs, chicken wings, finger sandwiches, pasta/potato salad is what comes to mind.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

We are doing the CarnEvil theme this year and will be having corndogs, popcorn, peanuts, funnel cakes, and snow cones. For drinks we are doing our own brewed hard cider, a punch, and jello shots! 

The Prom theme is tricky. Dinner was not served at our prom, but I would think typical buffet dinner similar to a reception.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe go with food/appetizers that were popular in the 70s???? I'll take a keek and see what I can find...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I haven't started planning just yet, but i've thought of some things.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe a cake with a bucket on top that spilled "blood" all over the cake.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I like the cake with the bucket and blood idea. Very Carrie

At my prom I remember having meatballs

Wilton has little knives you could put on top of cupcakes. Maybe write on a serving tray in blood or gel icing "here's Johnny". I know it's the shining but still Steven king ill keep thinking. Great theme by the way. I'm doing Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> I'm having a haunted harvest bonfire this year. My menu will consist of chili and all the fixings, mac n' cheese baked in a pumpkin, and guests will be able to roast wieners over the fire. I'll also have caramelized onion dip and pumpkin pie spiced cashews. For the dessert display, I'm making monster peanut butter cookies, butterscotch pecan oatmeal cookies, s'mores bites, orange creamsicle and oreo cake balls, and caramel apples. There will also be a pumpkin keg of beer and then warm caramel apple cider & pumpkin spice lattes for when the sun sets and it gets chilly
> 
> Hmm, prom type food....that's kinda tricky. I just did a search on Pinterest, but not much came up. Meatballs, chicken wings, finger sandwiches, pasta/potato salad is what comes to mind.


Omg MissMandy! This sounds fantastic! I wish one of my friends would do something like this on like the first weekend of October (so I could still do mine on the last, lol)! Could you move here and invite me?!? Lol. J/K Butterscotch pecan oatmeal cookies sound really good!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> I like the cake with the bucket and blood idea. Very Carrie
> 
> At my prom I remember having meatballs
> 
> Wilton has little knives you could put on top of cupcakes. Maybe write on a serving tray in blood or gel icing "here's Johnny". I know it's the shining but still Steven king ill keep thinking. Great theme by the way. I'm doing Edgar Allan Poe


Yeah! I'm doing a few Shining references around the house so that would work! Anything Stephen King would work really. 

Ooh... EAP theme would be great! That would be so fun! I can't wait to see pics of that.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive been thinking on your theme, I just love it. Maybe you could do a book shaped cake and do SK book props around it. You could have an ax for The Shining, a small cemetery with some type of little animals in it, even if you get regular animals and paint on them bones and things. you could get a car like Christine, a pink satiny night gown for Carries Prom dress or a wrist corsage...I could go on but you get the picture.

Also maybe google movie images and print them out, put them in frames. You could put pieces of paper in front and ask your guests to write a line from the movie or the book. If you read them out Im sure that would be interesting discussion! I want to come to your party!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Forgot one thing, How about naming your food after the books/movies?
Carries blood dip or Carries ESP soup
Pet cemetery bones (bone shaped cookies or corndbread? you could put little animals in the serving dish, they have packs of kittys and dogs at Michaels on the kid craft section, was thining a bit of craft paint could spook them up a bit
Christines Haunted Motor Oil (maybe some kind of chocolate dip, fondue something or other, or a black drink)
This would also help with your food dilemma, it could be normal food just named cool things


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

sorry I keep thinking of cool stuff... you could serve Carries ESP Soup in a bucket, make it a red based soup Tomato Basil, Chilli something redish, oh and tie a rope to the handle to look more real. Its been a while since ive seen the movie, wasn't it dangling on a rope

If you don't like the other game idea, you could type up a few quotes from the books/movies and have everyone write which book they think its from. Do easy ones and some harder ones,you could give a prize to the person who got the most, maybe a fake ax, you could get one of tin man wizard of oz ax's for about $5 or maybe a prom queen sash for a prize


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you don't like the other game idea, you could type up a few quotes from the books/movies and have everyone write witch book they think its from. Do easy ones and some harder ones,you could give a prize to the person who got the most, maybe a fake ax, you could get one of tin man wizard of oz ax's for about $5 or maybe a prom queen sash for a prize


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Booswife! 

Those are some great ideas! That is really getting me brainstorming. I was thinking that someone would have ideas for food that was featured in Stephen King books/movies (because I couldn't really think of any besides the pie from Thinner) but naming them after stuff that happened in the books/movies is a great idea! 

I'm going to have a dangling bloody bucket above the food table so I might do something like Pig's Blood Punch like the bucket had poured out in the punch bowl. 

Great ideas for games too! Thanks! I need to get on the games ASAP... I always end up forgetting about them!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you okay with mixing stuff from other books? You could have the food Pet Sematary themed - have all the dishes with headstones behind them giving the food names like 'Rover Meatballs' or 'Fluffy Dip' and so on  and you could have small bones (like animal bones, right?) lying among the dishes.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I'm having a haunted harvest bonfire this year. My menu will consist of chili and all the fixings, mac n' cheese baked in a pumpkin, and guests will be able to roast wieners over the fire. I'll also have caramelized onion dip and pumpkin pie spiced cashews. For the dessert display, I'm making monster peanut butter cookies, butterscotch pecan oatmeal cookies, s'mores bites, orange creamsicle and oreo cake balls, and caramel apples. There will also be a pumpkin keg of beer and then warm caramel apple cider & pumpkin spice lattes for when the sun sets and it gets chilly
> 
> Hmm, prom type food....that's kinda tricky. I just did a search on Pinterest, but not much came up. Meatballs, chicken wings, finger sandwiches, pasta/potato salad is what comes to mind.


All of this sounds divine. I will have to get the pumpkin pie cashew recipe from you.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Stochey said:


> Omg MissMandy! This sounds fantastic! I wish one of my friends would do something like this on like the first weekend of October (so I could still do mine on the last, lol)! Could you move here and invite me?!? Lol. J/K Butterscotch pecan oatmeal cookies sound really good!!


Thankies  Oh believe me, I do so wish I had some of y'all near me too! Fellow Halloween lovers just "get it" lol



Halloween Scream said:


> All of this sounds divine. I will have to get the pumpkin pie cashew recipe from you.


Here ya go  http://megseverydayindulgence.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/pumpkin-pie-cashews/


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I stumbled on this a while back..... Stephen King Trivia.... # 4 relates to Carrie... 

http://www.fridayfunfacts.com/2012/09/21/long-live-the-king-10-fun-facts-about-stephen-king/

4. In 1973, King was so frustrated with his first novel, Carrie, that he reportedly threw the manuscript into the trash. His wife, Tabitha, dug it out and convinced her husband to finish it. King was thrilled when he subsequently received an initial advance of $2,500 from Doubleday. He later sold the paperback rights for $400,000.

Also .. I wonder if this will give you inspiration - Turn Your Obsession into a Party Game with The Illustrated Stephen King Movie Trivia Book
http://www.wgbh.org/wgbharts/Article.cfm?articleID=7325

Maybe you can get pictures of some Carrie scenes and have your guests tell you the line that was said for a prize...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going to go with burritos and tacos this year. We have a recipe for chicken machaca and for beef machaca then I will also have a crock pot with beans and a bowl of cooked crumbled hamburger if people want to add it to the beans. Then there will be shredded lettuce, diced onion, diced tomato, shredded cheese and sour cream, beans and rice and of course salsa and tortilla chips. For dessert there will be the brainy cupcakes and blood punch.


----------



## ConversationFear (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have the entire menu planned out yet, but the definites so far are those little cocktail weenies wrapped in bacon with brown sugar. )Every year I up the poundage and every year I still run out - up to 5 pounds this year), feta & garlic stuffed mushrooms, fried chicken and pumpkin waffle and mini dirt cakes in zombie cups with skeleton hands popping up out of the ground.

That leads me to my idea - if you did something like mini desserts or cupcakes you could get a topper with a hand popping out of the cake like the graveyward scene at the end of Carrie.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

celipops said:


> I stumbled on this a while back..... Stephen King Trivia.... # 4 relates to Carrie...
> 
> http://www.fridayfunfacts.com/2012/09/21/long-live-the-king-10-fun-facts-about-stephen-king/
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the links!

Trivia is going to be a must!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

At the mention of Carrie I immediately thought chocolate fountain with white chocolate tinted red.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Love all the ideas! Will be watching this thread.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

At the mention of Carrie I immediately thought chocolate fountain with white chocolate tinted red.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ooh ooh, the 'party menu' is one of my favorite threads.  I have a menu planned (sort of), let me go find my book.....

Got it. I always like to compliment my menu with my theme. This year I'm doing _The Witch's Inn Dead & Breakfast_. While I was researching B&B's, I noticed a lot of them offer a complimentary wine & cheese buffet to guests. So....I decided on a "Whine & Cheese Booffet" for our menu. Problem is we've never just served appetizers at any of our parties, we always have meals or at least sandwiches. I think, no I know, it's enough food but still...  My hubby says, "We just have to feed them honey, we don't have to fatten them up." Whadda ya think of this menu?

Cheeses:
white cheddar, smoked gouda, jarlsberg (swiss), havarti with dill & brie cut into a coffin shape - served on a slate with the names written in chalk. I may also do MS petrified bleu cheese log.

Meats:
Assorted sausages & salamis.

Seafood:
Shrimp cocktail, smoked fish dip, blue crab dip. and maybe a tin of sardines (don't laugh, I know people who love these things with cheese. I'm not one of them.)

Assortment of bread, crackers, pita chips.

Crudities: (my daughter has friends who are vegan, I know nothing about vegan cooking but I try to have a selection of foods for them)
-olive medley, roasted red peppers, mushroom caps with spinach dip, marinated artichokes
-humus & vegetable sticks
-mozzarella/tomato/basil leaf skewers
-spiced nuts/pumpkin seeds
-fresh fruit platter

Desserts: -
brownie bites, pumpkin bread, witch finger cookies, Miss Mandy's chocolate mint cookies, key lime tarts, white chocolate covered ghost strawberries.

I want to do the buffet table in purple or green cloth with a black lace and everything will be served on tarnished silver and crystal/glass platters.

It's not a meal but there should be plenty of food, right?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I'm having a haunted harvest bonfire this year. My menu will consist of chili and all the fixings, mac n' cheese baked in a pumpkin, and guests will be able to roast wieners over the fire. I'll also have caramelized onion dip and pumpkin pie spiced cashews. For the dessert display, I'm making monster peanut butter cookies, butterscotch pecan oatmeal cookies, s'mores bites, orange creamsicle and oreo cake balls, and caramel apples. There will also be a pumpkin keg of beer and then warm caramel apple cider & pumpkin spice lattes for when the sun sets and it gets chilly
> 
> Hmm, prom type food....that's kinda tricky. I just did a search on Pinterest, but not much came up. Meatballs, chicken wings, finger sandwiches, pasta/potato salad is what comes to mind.



MissMandy!!! your party theme sounds like so much fun!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds fabulous. The only things I might add are Swedish meatballs, Irish cheddar, and Butter Kase. Those two cheeses are great. We subscribe to the too much food is better than not enough food theory also.


Tannasgach said:


> ooh ooh, the 'party menu' is one of my favorite threads.  I have a menu planned (sort of), let me go find my book.....
> 
> Got it. I always like to compliment my menu with my theme. This year I'm doing _The Witch's Inn Dead & Breakfast_. While I was researching B&B's, I noticed a lot of them offer a complimentary wine & cheese buffet to guests. So....I decided on a "Whine & Cheese Booffet" for our menu. Problem is we've never just served appetizers at any of our parties, we always have meals or at least sandwiches. I think, no I know, it's enough food but still...  My hubby says, "We just have to feed them honey, we don't have to fatten them up." Whadda ya think of this menu?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ooh I have had Irish cheddar before, it is good, I'm not familiar with Butter Kase, I'll have to keep an eye out for it. We get our cheeses from Sam's Club, they come in huge blocks, luckily my family loves cheese so I picked ones we've had before cause I'm sure there will be leftovers. I'll probably end up spending around $75 bucks just in cheese , it's an expensive menu, my husband's gonna kill me. 

I like the idea of adding meatballs, besides the mushroom caps I don't have any hot food - which is good in a way, no last minute prep. Thanks for the suggestion, im the goddess.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Tannasgach- One good thing about meat balls is they don't have to be last minute prep... just throw them in the crockpot with some sauce a few hours before the party and forget about them. 

Looks like you have a great amount of food already though! I love love love your menu! If it were me, I might do the meatballs just to add another 'food food' element. I personally don't like sea food so that would be nice if I were coming... lol. 

Oh and please take this as gentle teasing... I'm totally using you as an example to my husband! When he gives me a hard time about how much I'm spending on food, I am so going to be like 'Hey, at least I'm not spending $75 on just cheese like someone on the forum!' ... LOL.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I've nailed my menu - The Theme is Scary Tales... I should re-name the items for fun.. but for now.. here it is :

Drinks :
Black Vodka Screw Drivers
Sour Apple Martini’s
Dirty Aquvit Martini’s
Candy Corn - Non Alcoholic Fun looking Drink 
Warm 5 Apple Cider - Also Non Alcoholic 

Appetizers :
Sweet Potato chips w/ blue cheese dip
Herb de Province wings
Hot Pizza Dip 
Whiskey Shrimp

Soup / Salad Course 
Cream of Portabella Mushroom Soup
Caramelized Pear & Blue cheese salad with Raspberry Vinaigrette 

Main Course
Rosemary & Garlic crusted Prime rib 
Scallop Potatoes
Baked Macaroni & Cheese
Lobster Paella 
Grilled Asparagus

Desserts 
Amoretto Cheesecake
Apple Pie Pockets
Chocolate Chip Cookies 
Brownies 
Tirmasui
Pumpkin Roll


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great menus y'all! Pretty fancy


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

omg celipops, I'm drooling just reading your menu! Are you having a dinner party or is that your buffet? Cream of portabella soup, prime rib, lobster paella, grilled asparagus, tiramisu, all my favorites, and how do you make whiskey shrimp? Your menu is to die for! 



Stochey said:


> Oh and please take this as gentle teasing... I'm totally using you as an example to my husband! When he gives me a hard time about how much I'm spending on food, I am so going to be like 'Hey, at least I'm not spending $75 on just cheese like someone on the forum!' ... LOL.


ROFL Stochey. My husband's a chef so it's always about the food costs  I have no idea how I'm going to justify this menu to him but he knows Sam's has the best quality and price in our area for cheese and we'll have a lot of leftovers cause you can't just buy a small chunk of cheese there. I'm just hoping he'll be happy he won't have to cook this year (well except for the meatballs ).


----------



## cakeslayer (Aug 1, 2013)

I love the idea of a Stephen King themed party! Maybe miniature metal buckets filled with red Jello to emulate the bucket of blood? You could also find miniature chocolate roses (I know they're popular around Valentine's day, but can be found year-round) - those would work on the Carrie level as well as Stephen King's Dark Tower. 

We don't have a specific theme at our party this year, so our menu is pretty basic: Spiced Pumpkin Seeds; Chili served in hollowed out mini pumpkins; Bone shaped breadsticks served with Marinara; Pinwheel sandwiches arranged to look like a spine; summer sausage displayed in a skeleton ribcage, surrounded by cheese; Cream Cheese Skull served with crackers; Spinach Artichoke dip served in a cauliflower brain with veggies; Miniature Caramel Apples; and Pudding Cups with Oreo dirt and a cookie tombstone. Also spiked cider served in a pumpkin, and a "purple rain" cocktail served in my Witch's Brew Keg.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I do more a cocktail, sit down main course dinner, I have a small place. The max I can feed sitting is 21. Since I have games, trivia and posters, the crowd like to walk around, eat .. walk around.....


Here's the whiskey Shrimp Recipe as well as a picture from the last time I made it -

JAMESON WHISKEY TARRAGON CREAM SHRIMP 

Tarragon Cream
1 Stick Sweet Cream Butter
½ Cup Onion
½ Cup Garlic
Fresh Lemon ( Half Squeezed )
2 Cups Heavy Cream
1 Squirt Yellow Mustard 
1 Cup Fresh Tarragon finely chopped. 

Cook until reduced – Approx a half hour / 40 Minutes.

Gently melt a 5 tablespoons of butter with ¼ cup onions and a ¼ cup minced garlic. Add 10 Jumbo shrimp ( figure 5 each for an appetizer. These proportions will yield 2 servings) salt, pepper, and a dash of oregano. Let simper gently in the butter for 4 minutes. 

Add a third of a cup Jameson 18 Year Reserve Whiskey and allow to catch on fire. Once it has extinguished - add a ½ cup tarragon cream sauce and let warm through.

Serve on lightly toasted French bread. Place 4 slices in a petal formation on a plate and place 1 shrimp on each piece of bread and the last one place in the center. Gently pour half the sauce over the shrimp and bread, reserving the other half for the second serving. 


~ Visit Heart Doctor frequently if you plan on eating this more than once every 6 months.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

BTW - Take the time to look through my albums , I have many food pictures.... If there is ANYTHING you want the recipe to, just ask, I will post or email it. 

Last weekend I was with my husband's family and all of his cousins came up to me and said, OMG! All your facebook posts of food make me hungry! everything looks AMAZING! I said Thank you, to 
<Cousin 1> I liked the pictures of your cruise. While you were cruising.. I was in the kitchen... 
<Cousin 2> I liked the pictures of your trip to mexico...... While you were on vacation, I was in the kitchen... 
<Cousin 3> I liked the pictures of your trip to Jamaica...... While you were on vacation, I was in the kitchen....

See a Pattern ?? LOL

I need to get out more :/


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Decided on my menu tonight! We've done the same hot entrees the last few years, so this year I decided to mix it up a bit. Since the theme is Jack-o-Lanterns, I'm going heavy on the pumpkin flavors.

*Appetizers
Deviled Eggs
Bloody Baked Brie
Zombie Eyes (salsa pinwheels)
Seven Layer Spider Dip
Brains! Jell-o Brains!

Salsa, guacamole, and tortilla chips
Carrots, cherry tomatoes, baby bell peppers, and garlic dip

Cheese tray
Pumpkin Pie Cashews

*Entrees
Pumpkin Maple Pulled Pork with rolls
Pumpkin Lasagna

*Dessert
Chai Spice Pumpkin Thumbprints
Pumpkin Pie Bars
Cake Pops
Jack-o-lantern cut-out cookies, if I have time. I can pretty much already say I won't have time.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

MUST HAVE PUMPKIN LASAGNA RECIPE. 
I've made pumpkin ravioli before but never a lasagna. Please share !


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Celipops - here is the pumpkin lasagna link: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/robert-irvine/pumpkin-lasagna-recipe/index.html

I haven't made it before, but I plan to sometime this month to test it out before the party. I'll report back once I do!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! It looks very yummy! Awaiting your report and pictures  
LOL talk about pictures.. I never meant the candy corn drink to be such a big picture.. ! LOL Thank god i dont do this for a living...... haha


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything sounds so good, we're stumped for a theme this year so nothing to share.......yet.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe celipops!  Whiskey and tarragon cream?! omg, you're killing me over here. Not that _I'm _going cook it but I'll definitely pass the recipe along to my husband. I remember your albums, you made the lamb chops (I don't even like lamb and those looked delicious), the stuffed mushrooms and clams casino. Yup, I can understand why they keep you in the kitchen.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Halloween Scream said:


> Decided on my menu tonight! We've done the same hot entrees the last few years, so this year I decided to mix it up a bit. Since the theme is Jack-o-Lanterns, I'm going heavy on the pumpkin flavors.
> 
> *Appetizers
> Deviled Eggs
> ...


Sounds great!

What Pumpkin Pie Bar recipe are you using? Tried before?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

We watch movies in our back yard and one of our most recent showings was of the shining and while researching "shining food" I came across this article http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/543771 and this made me chuckle http://icanhas.cheezburger.com/noms/tag/the-shining and finally this http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinkent/2998195881/in/set-72157608616124901/ . 
I hope this helps


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Stochey said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> What Pumpkin Pie Bar recipe are you using? Tried before?


Here's the link: http://pinterest.com/LittlePartridge/halloween-2013-5th-annual-scream/

I haven't tried this one before either, so this will also be a taste-tested very soon! They look divine though.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok... I can't seem to decide on anything but dessert. I've done cake and/or cupcakes for the last few years and it seems like I always throw so much away so I'm giving those a break for this year. Although some of the 'Carrie' cake ideas on here are great!

so... 

Dessert Menu:

Smores Bars 

Cream cheese brownies (the ones with the orange swirls, I've seen a picture of one on the forum but I can't find it... are those pumpkin cream cheese or just orange cream cheese? Anyone have the picture or has anyone made them before?)

Chocolate Chip Walnut cookies

Pumpkin Fudge

Is it sad that just listing those items makes me nervous? It's like a mixture of excitement and 'omg, its going to be terrible! I should just buy some chips ahoy!' Lol.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope nobody does the served head thing. It's been done too much.

Cracker Barrel has assorted bags of candy, representing each decade. I think CVS used to have these , too. 

They make a cake pan that looks like a woman in a dress. You bake the cake in a pan, decorate the cake, and put the doll on top. 

http://www.wilton.com/shapedpan/Wonder-Mold-Pan

You can make it look like Carrie in pig's blood.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Stochey said:


> Ok... I can't seem to decide on anything but dessert. I've done cake and/or cupcakes for the last few years and it seems like I always throw so much away so I'm giving those a break for this year. Although some of the 'Carrie' cake ideas on here are great!
> 
> so...
> 
> ...


I've made those brownies. It's just orange tinted cream cheese, but I'm sure there are recipes floating around for pumpkin brownies. Here's the ones I made


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes MissMandy!

I'm not sure if that was the picture I saw but those are what they brownies looked like! I searched 'pumpkin cream cheese brownies' and I got some recipes but any picture they had of them weren't very orange. I think it would probably be better without the pumpkin since I am doing pumpkin fudge and not all my friends like pumpkin. 

Did you use a mix or do you have a recipe?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I used a boxed brownie mix. Then you beat 4oz of softened cream cheese, 1 egg, 3T sugar, 1/4t vanilla, and orange & red food coloring to make orange. Pour brownie mix into a greased 9" square pan, then drop cream cheese mixture by spoonfuls on top, and using a knife, drag though mixture to make that marbled look. Bake at 350 for 40-45 mins. or until toothpick inserted 1" from side of pan comes out almost clean.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> I hope nobody does the served head thing. It's been done too much.
> 
> Cracker Barrel has assorted bags of candy, representing each decade. I think CVS used to have these , too.
> 
> ...


That is a fan-freaking-tastic idea!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't decide if I want to do a BBQ type sauce with the meatballs or a marinara type sauce. 

Anyone have recipes for meatball sauces?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

1 can grape jelly, 1 bottle of heinz chili sauce, crockpot for 4 hours. Yummy!


Stochey said:


> I can't decide if I want to do a BBQ type sauce with the meatballs or a marinara type sauce.
> 
> Anyone have recipes for meatball sauces?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

What about Asian meatballs? Here's a couple of recipes. 
http://www.laaloosh.com/2013/05/27/asian-meatballs-recipe/ and http://www.tasteandtellblog.com/slow-cooker-asian-meatballs-recipe/


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I've mixed brown gravy with a packet of onion soup mix for my meatballs. They were awesome!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i do cranberry sauce and heinz chili sauce and chopped green onions sprinkled on top right before serving. they are also the meatballs u buy at Sam's. they will eat every one


----------



## kuerbis-schnitzen (Aug 8, 2013)

Last week i found a realy nice book with about 100 Halloween Horror Recipes, but i don't remember its name. Next week i will go in the shop again and buy it. Then i will provide i few scary Food-Ideas here


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

kuerbis-schnitzen said:


> Last week i found a realy nice book with about 100 Halloween Horror Recipes, but i don't remember its name. Next week i will go in the shop again and buy it. Then i will provide i few scary Food-Ideas here


Nice! I can't wait to see all the goodies.


----------



## Sally's Nightmare (Aug 14, 2013)

Not a hundred percent sure on the menu, but it's a circus theme so hotdogs, cotton candy, popcorn and pretzels are on the menu so far.
Thinking about doing mummy pizza since it's not going to be a huge group of kids (25-30) tops


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sally's Nightmare said:


> Not a hundred percent sure on the menu, but it's a circus theme so hotdogs, cotton candy, popcorn and pretzels are on the menu so far.
> Thinking about doing mummy pizza since it's not going to be a huge group of kids (25-30) tops


That sounds like a simple but fun menu.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

pizza is easier than hotdogs. word of advice. prebag your popcorn earlier in the day if u are not doing a machine at the party and cover with plastic wrap. the kids cant tell the difference. Doing a machine at a party is a pain unless u have one person dedicated to tend to it all night long! dont forget to get no nut candy for some of the little ones . there always seems to be a couple that cant have nuts


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

Halloween Scream said:


> Decided on my menu tonight! We've done the same hot entrees the last few years, so this year I decided to mix it up a bit. Since the theme is Jack-o-Lanterns, I'm going heavy on the pumpkin flavors.
> 
> *Appetizers
> Deviled Eggs
> ...


Sounds yummy. Just be cautious with the deviled eggs. We did them last year and although delicious and a big hit, they also made the house smell funky


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Tannasgach, I tried the MS petrified cheese log. It looks great! And I could stomach it because I LOVE bleu cheese, but no one else at my party liked it. 
I made two cheese logs. The MS one and this one, so they were black and orange. And people DEVOURED the carmalized garlic one. It was too hard for me to shape it into a pumpkin, so I just made it a log like the MS one. But, the garlic carmelized in sugar make it amazing! (especially while drinking) And the crushed cheez-it's make the most delicious coating. I didn't even use real cheez-it's, I got the fake ones from Dollar Tree.
I would suggest doing a tester bleu cheese log, just to see if it really is something you like...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Shannie-Boo said:


> Tannasgach, I tried the MS petrified cheese log. It looks great! And I could stomach it because I LOVE bleu cheese, but no one else at my party liked it.
> I made two cheese logs. The MS one and this one, so they were black and orange. And people DEVOURED the carmalized garlic one. It was too hard for me to shape it into a pumpkin, so I just made it a log like the MS one. But, the garlic carmelized in sugar make it amazing! (especially while drinking) And the crushed cheez-it's make the most delicious coating. I didn't even use real cheez-it's, I got the fake ones from Dollar Tree.
> I would suggest doing a tester bleu cheese log, just to see if it really is something you like...


Can u share the recipe for the garlic one? I would love to try it we are huge garlic freaks


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to spend today thinking about crockpots and what to put in them and whether I need to buy a 2nd 3 in one crockpot thing. 

I'm still super nervous about food! Lol!


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

I am doing a Carnevil theme this year and I am looking for some kind of campy or realistic drink label to fit the theme for beer bottles. Last year we did a general Halloween party and printed off True Blood labels for the beer bottles and I'm looking for something similar this year. Any ideas?!?! I've searched but can't seem to find anything!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone on the forum posted this label... i dont know exactly what your going for. I've got a good library of labels but none for this specific theme...


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Trying to hammer down party games before the menu.. our theme this year is "Asylum" - so thinking of trying to have plastic utensils/cups/trays so the inmates don't hurt themselves??


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

First time planning a carnevil theme party, and we narrowed down "themed" food, and others

For the carnevil~
Candy apples
Popcorn
Cotton Candy (purchased and will re-bag)
Nacho's
Sausage, pepper and onion sliders

If I could find someone to "man" a fryer....I would make
French fries
Fried Dough

Passed appetizers like deviled eggs, chicken tenders, wings, 
meatballs always go over good. 
I have a friend who works the party for me all night, and keeps the appetizers coming! 

LOOKING FOR:
A house drink with a carnevil theme...nothing bottled, usually make a house drink for a fountain, thought about spiked lemonade...but ??? Any ideas?


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

We make a popular drink here called "Bowle" which is basically open to any interpretation but it's usually a big bowl with a bottle of vodka and a bottle or two of prosecco and plenty of mixed fruits that go well in taste. We usually use peaches, strawberries and pineapple and the natural juices and the prosecco usually cancel out the vodka (if mixed right) Here is a link to a recipe - it's in german but there's nothing a translator can't solve and it's pretty straightforward. 

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/318521113599317/Bunte-Wodka-Bowle.html

We usually make this, have a bunch of beer, jello shots (the germans are AMAZED by these) and then leave our liquor bar open for anyone who wants it! (After we've hidden our expensive bottles that is! ;-)


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

And celipops - Thanks for the help! I've seen this before and I really like it I just don't like the apple cider banner on it. I might just try and make my own label with a picture of Pennywise or if I can't print off the Circus Liquors sign for the wall just print it off for the beer bottles...


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Stochey said:


> I did a search and couldn't find one started for this year yet. I'd like to get mine decided early so I can buy the non-perishables.
> 
> So... anyone have any menu plans for this year yet?
> 
> ...


Not sure about types of food...but if you have a full size mannequin or skeleton that you could dress in a bloody prom gown...you could stand it up on your table....make the tablecloth red...and place all your favorite goodies on it. Use tin paint cans (from HD or Lowes) to serve goodies, put utensils in, chips, etc. Hang a paint can from the ceiling above the table...maybe serve something with pork...like pulled pork!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

marigolddesigns said:


> Not sure about types of food...but if you have a full size mannequin or skeleton that you could dress in a bloody prom gown...you could stand it up on your table....make the tablecloth red...and place all your favorite goodies on it. Use tin paint cans (from HD or Lowes) to serve goodies, put utensils in, chips, etc. Hang a paint can from the ceiling above the table...maybe serve something with pork...like pulled pork!


Haha! I had just decided to serve pulled pork and I didn't even realize the connection! It could relate to Carrie or Misery!

Yes, the plan is to hang a bucket from the ceiling over the punch bowl and call it 'pig's blood punch'.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey..maybe you guys can help me come up with a drink for my carnevil party....want to serve something carnival-ish.....I was thinking they always have a fresh sqeezed lemonade booth, lemonade??? I don't know...In years past I've rented a 3 tier fountain and made iced tea & lemonade with vodka...put a skeleton on top...I could do something with a clown on top, but having a hard time coming up with a name for the punch...any ideas?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/guy-fieri/cotton-candy-cocktail-recipe/index.html http://mikefuller.hubpages.com/hub/The-Best-Cotton-Candy-Martini-Recipe http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cotton-candy-cocktail-recipe/1/ These recipes are all for cotton candy cocktails they sound awesome


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, tentative menu : 

3-in-1 crockpot - Nacho cheese, Ranchy cheesy Bean Dip, Taco Meat

2nd 3-in-1 crockpot - Meatballs in cranberry and chili sauce, Cocktail weenies in BBQ and grape jelly, More meatballs

Big crockpot – Turkey Chili w/ all fixins (fritos, crackers, chopped onions, cheese, sour cream, ???)

2nd big crockpot – Pulled pork in bbq w/ Hawaillan rolls

Dips – Fruit dip (whipped cream cheese, Marshmallow cream, orange zest) w/ strawberries, Fiesta Ranch dip (fiesta ranch packet, chopped olives, shredded cheddar and greek yogurt OR sour cream) w/ fritos, creamy salsa dip (block of cream cheese, cover with salsa, cover with shredded cheddar) w/ wheat thins

Other - Vegetable plate, Summer sausage and cheese plate

Dessert – Chocolate Chip Walnut cookies, Brownies, Smores Bars,

Drinks – shooters in test tubes, punch, jello shots in syringes, and all the usual sodas and juice to mix things


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

marigolddesigns said:


> Hey..maybe you guys can help me come up with a drink for my carnevil party....want to serve something carnival-ish.....I was thinking they always have a fresh sqeezed lemonade booth, lemonade??? I don't know...In years past I've rented a 3 tier fountain and made iced tea & lemonade with vodka...put a skeleton on top...I could do something with a clown on top, but having a hard time coming up with a name for the punch...any ideas?


First thing that came to mind with lemonade... clown pee. Lol! Not a good idea, just the first one that came to mind. 

If it was red you could call it Clown Blood... not a great idea but better than Clown Pee. I'm not great at food names.


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

marigolddesigns said:


> Hey..maybe you guys can help me come up with a drink for my carnevil party....want to serve something carnival-ish.....I was thinking they always have a fresh sqeezed lemonade booth, lemonade??? I don't know...In years past I've rented a 3 tier fountain and made iced tea & lemonade with vodka...put a skeleton on top...I could do something with a clown on top, but having a hard time coming up with a name for the punch...any ideas?


Punch a Clown? 

My Halloween menu has some elements that always stay, since people want that for some reason, and I make something new for each year as well.

I always have:
Mummies-in-a-blanket  (yes, we are all adults here...)
Parmesan-plague-fingers with salsa
deviled eggs (I change their coloring etc. but otherwise they stay the same)
Buffalo wings with super spicy habanero sauce
HUGE veggieplate with dip
Big salad with e.g. black pasta, this varies

Desserts are always
Zombie-eyes (like cakepops, this is always a hit)
Stuffed roaches(dates)

There is always two punches: red eyeball-punch (cranberry juice, vodka etc) and nuclear waste- punch (energy drink, vodka). And always red jello shots in syringes. Oh, and embalming fluid. 

I also make one bigger dessert, last year it was pecan pie, this year its cheesecake-cupcakes (with glass shards and blood)
Hubby also makes bbq-sauce meatballs, I made little meat pies last year _(Best pies in London...)_. 

We usually have a guest list about 20, so I make a lot of everything. The menu has evolved into this, since all the nice, special, difficult recipes I wanted to make turned out too time consuming. I never have enough time anyway.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

well, I knew it!

As soon as I committed to a menu, I now want to change it. I think I'm going to do buffalo chicken in a crockpot instead of meatballs. 

Chicken, ranch packet, Franks hot sauce, garlic, butter is the basic recipe I found. 

Anyone have any other recipes?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You could slice that at his feet and it would make a great beer label


----------



## acolvin84 (Sep 21, 2013)

What about the pie from Thinner?!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

acolvin84 said:


> What about the pie from Thinner?!


Oooh... I might buy one of those! What kind was it? I remember it was red but I had this feeling that it wasn't cherry.


----------



## acolvin84 (Sep 21, 2013)

acolvin84 said:


> What about the pie from Thinner?!


It's a strawberry pie!


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, last year was my first Halloween party in our house. There were children there and I cooked EVERYTHING! It was ton's of work. This year, there will be no children, and I'm doing it pot luck style. But the few things I'm cooking are:

crock pot weenies
crock pot meatballs
queso dip
bacon wrapped weenies
bacon wrapped water chestnuts
and I think that's it


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Bacon Wrapped water chestnuts sound good! Never had any! 

Ok, so I posted this on the http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/128466-halloween-drinks.html thread without much luck... maybe someone can help me out here. 

I need 6 drinks and I got a lot of them from the wonderful thread above but I need 2 more. The only one I came up with on my own is the Silver Bullet. 

I'll have vodka, rum, spiced rum, vanilla vodka, Coconut Rum and I can buy whatever mixers/schnapps flavors.

this is what I have so far:

The Green Mile (Caramel Appletini) – 1 shot vodka, 2 shots green apple pucker, 2 shots butterscotch schnapps
Malakai’s Harvest – 3 shot spiced rum, 1 shots cinnamon schnapps, fill with apple cider
The scary Carrie – 2 shots spiced rum with Cherry Coke
The Silver Bullet – Coconut Rum, Sprite, dash of Grenadine
Captain Tripp's Vaccine - ??? I need a drink recipe for this (I've never read The Stand but my husband has and he suggested the name)

Also I need one more name and recipe... preferably out of ingredients I already have or are cheap to buy!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm just having a regular old Halloween party, no specific theme. maybe some other year! i'm really quite proud of my menu.

Bloody Human Ears- Shrimp and cocktail sauce
French Man's Brain and Chips- French Onion Dip in the shape of a brain with plain chips
Bat Wings- barbeque chicken wings
Demon Wings and Ghost Blood- spicy buffalo chicken wings with Ranch dipping sauce
Roasted Snails- pizza roll ups from Pilsbury website
Tooth Decay Fodder- candy assortment
Vampire Repellant- Garlic bread
Mystery Mac and Creamy Ear Wax- Homestyle Macaroni and Cheese
Bloody Cemetery Meat and Bone Pasta- Rigatoni pasta with regular meat sauce

Cake decorated like a cemetery

and for drinks, we will have Witche's Swamp Brew with gummy eyeball ice cubes, and assorted sodas with funny labels.^^


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Ago hey, what about bloody Mary's....bloody Carrie....

And soak the water chestnuts overnight in teriyaki sauce, wrap with bacon and bake...so good!


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Apparently my iPad doesn't like your name stochey hence the ago hey......


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

for the pear salad consider pepper jelly vinigrette with sweet and spicy pecans. The bomb!!!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

This thread is so interestimg to me. I think its so neat that party foods are so different in different regions!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Yum, everyone's menus are sounding great.

At this stage our menu is still a rough draft but we are definitely doing a BBQ with mini sausages, chicken skewers and boneless pork spareribs. I am also going to do a cream cheese brain (in the jello mold) with sweet chilli sauce. Would like to do tortellini with marinara dipping sauce as ears but not sure how to keep the pasta warm yet so its a maybe. There'll be chips, dips, and veggie tray as well.
I'm doing some chocolates and cupcakes for sweets as well as a caramel dipping sauce with apple slices.


----------



## Leelee (Oct 5, 2013)

don't forget cujo! breadstick bones? pet cemetary...cake? lol oh wow..what a great party idea!!


----------



## rameyslovehalloween (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey! I'm "new" here! I usually just creep but I decided to finally join! We're having our first Halloween party on the 19th. AND for some dumb reason I decided to do an open invitation. Yikes! I probably should have started small for my first one. We're big horror fans here in our house, not just during Halloween so I'm really excited about this party. I have 12 days to get everything DONE! Did I mention I am also hosting/planning a baby shower which is happening the day after my Halloween party? AHHHH!!! Oh and my theme is sorta a witch theme I guess. Im using the sign that says "A witch lives here with her little monsters and one handsome devil" as my theme. My costume is a Salem Witch, my hubby will just wear a shirt that says "handsome devil" and maybe have sunglasses and horns? Our daughters are going to be monsters. Anyway....I'm thinking of this as my menu:

Walking Tacos (individual bags of corn chips and doritos guests can fill with meat, cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, etc and I will have each in a separate cauldron)
Cat Sh** Soufflé
Bloody Glass Suckers/Cupcakes
Bloody Chocolate Fountain w/ different things to dip like strawberries which I'll label small hearts or something like that
Jello Shots in syringes- have a question about this. Is it ok to use real syringes as long as they are new?
Melting Witch Punch
Puking pumpkin with salsa or guacamole and chips
Assorted Cookies & Candy- mostly store bought lol

Does this sound okay? I am probably trying to do TOO much for my first party but I usually go overboard on parties anyway.

Now I'm just stuck on games...its a kid and parent party pretty much. Also adults without kids are coming. So I need games for both.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds great Ramesys 

Get your Jello Shot syringes here : http://www.ez-squeeze.com/ez-inject-syringes-c-6 I'm not really sure if its ok to use real ones or not but these work great!

How many people are you expecting?


----------



## rameyslovehalloween (Oct 4, 2013)

How many people are you expecting?[/QUOTE]


Thanks! I have no idea because its an open invitation for my facebook friends lol Im buying 100 of the snack size Dorito bags just in case. Hopefully not that many because my house isn't that big! lol But at least 40-50 probably.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

If it were me and the party was starting before 8:30pm, I would put out some crockpots full of stuff... cheese dip, meatballs, BBQ sausages, maybe a sausage, cheese and cracker platter since that stuff is filling... otherwise they might get hungry and leave to get more substantial food. Or at least my guests would.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

what is the cat ---- souffle?


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

**Upate** I taste-tested two of my ideas for this year's party! First up was Pumpkin Maple Pulled Pork (http://www.pinterest.com/pin/44332377554837947/). Loved it! Made it in the crock pot, had one meal out of it and froze the rest to use for the party. Will serve it with little slider buns.

Next up was Pumpkin Pie Bars (http://www.pinterest.com/pin/44332377555001553/). So these were absolutely delicious, like pumpkin pie without the soggy crust (my least favorite part). But I decided not to make them for the party because they definitely taste better cold, and I don't want to worry about bringing out dessert at the right time. Also, they are slightly time consuming/pricey to make, and one recipe only makes a 9x9 pan. I'll save these for a family treat every fall!

Next up to try this week, pumpkin lasagna!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, I'm trying to decide on what to do for punch. 

Here is what I'm thinking:

Hawaiian fruit punch
Cran apple (the normal sized ocean spray bottle)
Ginger Ale (whole two liter bottle)
2 cups of Triple sec
and some other type of alcohol ... this is where I need your help, how much and what kind? Most seem to pair vodka with Triple sec but I actually like rum better... I'm open for a flavored rum or vodka too. (I would like tasty and potent but I would go slightly more for tasty over potent)

It must stay red btw! 

If I can find strawberry sherbet, I will probably put that in there too... I don't like raspberry. (so maybe the rum/vodka shouldn't be flavored... I don't know... like I said, I want it to be tasty! But still get the job done !  )


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not going too fancy this year...Halloween is on a Thursay, so taking it easy. Just a few friends over for dinner.


Appetizers-








Trader Joe's French Berry Lemonade: so yum- not real sweet, sparkling & refreshing.
Doesn't taste like lemonade, so I am not sure why they call it that. I find it doesn't compete with the food flavors.
Going to serve it in cocktail glasses with a spider & skeleton garnish.









Brain Dip
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture182823-creamy-chicken-brain-dip-ingredients-1-can-cream-chicken-soup-1-envelope-unflavored-gelatin-3-tablespoons-water-1-8-oz-package-cream-cheese-softened-3-4-cup-mayonnaise-2-tablespoons-green-onion-chopped-really-fine-1-5-oz-can-chicken-chunks-drained-about-3-4-cup-shredded-rotisserie-chicken-tsp-celery-seed-powder-tsp-dill-directions-small-pot-heat-up-chicken-soup-bowl-combine-gelatin-water-then-stir-into-heated-soup-blend-mayo-cream-cheese-onion-celery-seed-into-soup-mixture-add-chicken-continue-mixing-spray-mold-pam-pour-final-mixture-into-mold-refrigerate-overnight-unmold-dip-mold-into-warm-water-then-flip-onto-serving-paltter-might-have-gently-work-sides-spoon-serve-crackers-celery-carrots-etc.html










Pear Pancetta Crisps
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture158901-pear-pancetta-crisps-ingredients-12-thin-slices-pancetta-about-1-3-lb-1-bartlett-pear-1-2-4-oz-package-goat-cheese-crumbled-freshly-cracked-pepper-honey-directions-arrange-pancetta-slices-single-layer-aluminum-foil-lined-baking-sheet-bake-450-8-10-minutes-until-golden-transfer-paper-towel-lined-wire-rack-using-spatula-let-stand-10-minutes-until-crisp-core-pear-apple-corer-cut-pear-crosswise-into-12-thin-rings-arrange-serving-platter-top-evenly-pancetta-goat-cheese-sprinkle-pepper-drizzle-honey-just-before-serving-if-you-dont-plan-serve-right-away-put-pear-slices-into-lemon-water-bath-keep-turning-brown.html


Main-








Pot Roast with crusty bread for dipping....
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture182838-my-pot-roast-recipe-3-4-pound-boneless-chuck-beef-pot-roast-flour-kosher-salt-extra-light-olive-oil-2-tbs-organic-tomato-paste-8-9-garlic-cloves-chopped-half-2-cups-creamer-potatoes-chopped-quartered-12oz-about-whole-bag-peeled-cut-baby-carrots-3-stalks-celery-cut-half-1-full-cup-sweet-cherry-tomatoes-grape-tomatoes-1-cups-mushrooms-cleaned-sliced-1-cup-beef-broth-i-create-my-own-2-heaping-tablespoons-better-than-bullion-beef-mixed-into-1-cup-warm-water-rich-beef-broth-6-quart-crock-pot-slow-cooker-clean-rinse-roast-then-pat-dry-paper-towels-trim-away-any-excess-fat-edges-meat-should-have-some-nice-fat-marbling-throughout-piece-good-leave-alone-then-lightly-coat-roast-flour-salt-pour-about-tablespoon-extra-light-olive-oil-into-dutch-oven-pot-over-med-high-heat-once-pot-hot-place-meat-dutch-oven-sear-brown-all-sides-should-take-about-10-12-minutes-total-depending-size-your-roast-once-done-let-rest-plate-layer-some-carrots-mushrooms-few-pieces-garlic-potatoes-celery-cherry-tomatoes-bottom-your-crock-pot-spoon-tomato-paste-place-roast-top-then-tuck-rest-veggies-around-side-pot-roast-make-even-layer-top-your-roast-mushrooms-cherry-tomatoes-garlic-pour-cup-beef-broth-all-over-top-roast-dousing-mushrooms-well-cover-cook-high-7-8-hours-low-10-11-until-tender-when-you-can-pull-apart-easily-s-ready-when-done-fish-out-celery-pieces-discard-serves-4-5-make-gravy-take-out-all-broth-almost-half-your-veggies-put-into-good-blender-vita-mixer-awesome-blend-until-smooth-careful-hot-makes-plenty-gravy-will-enough-veggies-one-meal-everyone-you-can-stretch-little-adding-more-veggies-but-careful-won-t-cook-thoroughly-properly-if-over-filled-just-make-more-potatoes-carrots-another-pan-instead-notes-can-add-up-1-4-cup-red-wine-dry-sherry-recipe-can-t-find-cherry-tomatoes-omit-them-can-add-2-3-tablespoons-tomato-paste-instead.html


Dessert-








Smores-made with reese cups, mini snickers, hershey bars, whatever they chose. 
I have a fire pit on the deck for roasting the marshmellows.


----------

